# max temp in Master Built



## tdssmoke (Nov 22, 2013)

I have a 30" Masterbuilt and an 8 lb. turkey. I like the idea of cooking at a higher temp, say 325, but I don't know what the smoker will do. Does anybody know how hot it will get?

Thanks


----------



## palladini (Nov 22, 2013)

My 30 inch MES will get to 325 easily


----------



## tdssmoke (Nov 22, 2013)

Thanks! In the manual it says 275, but I had seen references to higher temps. Just want to be sure my turkey gets done in time and I do so want to bring it in all hot and crispy, not out of the fridge.


----------



## geerock (Nov 22, 2013)

If the controller is working right the max temp should be 275 as that is the highest temp set you can get on the digital.  However because the cobtrollers are so inaccurate sonetines the max is anywhere from 245 to well over 300 regardless if you set the temp at 275 or not.  I will tell you to beware of temps much over 300 as the insulation can melt and the door can warp on the mes.


----------



## tdssmoke (Nov 22, 2013)

Goodness, wouldn't want to melt anything. At 275 it should take 2.25 hours, so I'll just start it early and watch it closely.

Thanks

Tyra


----------



## geerock (Nov 22, 2013)

I would get myself a maverick so you can monitor the chmaber and the meat temp.  The mes units are notorious for being way off.  Do not depend on the mes readout.


----------



## tdssmoke (Nov 23, 2013)

what's a maverick?


----------



## tdssmoke (Nov 23, 2013)

Sorry, I just figured out a Maverick is a thermometer. I was thinking it was a smoker. So...never mind.

Thanks for patience


----------

